# Hello from Hamilton



## John G (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for the membership, great to find a great group of Canadians with similar interests. Been building and rebuilding stuff for years. Lately, I'm interested in picking up a better small lathe. Something that doesn't require extensive rework. Really appreciate finding this group of Canadians.... can't say enough how much that is appreciated.


----------



## trlvn (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville!

When you say "small", do you mean like a 9-10 inch swing or really small like a watchmaker's lathe?  Do you have to get it up or down any stairs or is a heavier machine possible?

Craig


----------



## John G (Jun 15, 2022)

Well, I was looking at a Southbend 9A, or a Myford 7 something along that line. A friend had an Atlas but he passed on and it disappeared into the great unknown, his lathe would have fit the bill.  Something that can do a descent cut in steel and is reasonably accurate. The lathe I have now is too light, only capable in plastic, wood or brass.


----------



## 140mower (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Canadium (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton East near Stoney Creek!!! Which side of Hamilton do you hail from?


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome to the forum John, shouldn't take long to find yourself a nice lathe seems to be a banana belt for equipment down in your area!!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## John G (Jun 15, 2022)

Thanks for all the welcomes.  Canadium, I up on "The Mountain" near Upper James and Mohawk, just to make all you guys out west have a good laugh. Yep, I'm up on the hill we call the mountain!


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 15, 2022)

@ John G  pleased to have you on board from a member born in Hamilton, raised and educated in Stoney Creek enjoying life on the prairies.


----------



## Dusty (Jun 15, 2022)

John G said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes.  Canadium, I up on "The Mountain" near Upper James and Mohawk, just to make all you guys out west have a good laugh. Yep, I'm up on the hill we call the mountain!



Mountain, back in my much younger days it was called the mountain too, actually part of the Niagara escarpment.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome from Farmland South of Chatham Ontario. 

From the perspective of anyone living in the Chatham to Windsor area, Hamilton's "mountain" is like the Himalayas. 

Flatland around here would make the Prairie Boys feel right at home, except the trees here block the view so the dog disappears after just one holler. Nobody really knows how flat it really is here......


----------



## 140mower (Jun 15, 2022)

We live closer to the bottom of some of the local hills.....


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 15, 2022)

140mower said:


> View attachment 24517
> We live closer to the bottom of some of the local hills.....


Big hills (really big), big trees (really big), and teeny tiny itsy bitsy people! 

At least where I am, people appear to be a comparatively  decent size. 

Just kidding of course. I'm green with envy!


----------



## LenVW (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome to this group of hobbyists !!
It is pretty flat around Kitchener, where we live, but, I am running up the 403 and looking at Dundas a few times a week. I think the area near the RBG is quite nice.


----------



## whydontu (Jun 15, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver. 3ft about sea level on a good day. Small-ish people and handbag-sized dogs.


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Jun 16, 2022)

Welcome from Ancaster.   You’ll find a great group here!  Too, perhaps reach out to the HMEC. While they are generally into the hobby/model engineering most are retired from the industry and the group has a lot to offer and not just building little engines. Cheers.  

Derek


----------



## John G (Jun 16, 2022)

Thanks TOBARApprentice, Never knew they existed, now I'll be looking forward to a meet up in the fall on Woodward Ave. Been building stuff for decades, guess I'll be one of the retirees attending.  Thanks for that!  John


----------



## Marc Moreau (Jun 20, 2022)

Welcome from Gatineau Quebec


----------



## Six O Two (Jun 21, 2022)

Welcome from a little placed nestled amoung BC's interior mountains (likely not quite as tall as 140mower's...)


----------



## gerritv (Jun 21, 2022)

hi from st. catharines


----------

